# ジャーを着ける



## Kenppai

Hi I'm really confused on how this phrase is using 着ける
「君と僕のためにジャーを着けることが必要なんだ」
So far I have
"It's necessary for me and you that..."
I thought 着ける meant "to arrive"

The previous speech before this was 
「ジャーを貸してくれるかい？」
Which I'm taking as 
"Won't you lend me the jar?"

Are they trying to say that it's in both of their best interest that the jar be handed over?


----------



## Flaminius

Kanppai, I think you would have to show us some more context.  What happens to the jar after this conversation?


----------



## Kenppai

Okay so I'll describe a bit about the guy who says all of this. He's crazy and obsessed with eyes (the other person doesn't know he's crazy).

Afterwards the jar (which by the way holds an eye - horror genre book) is handed over and then he says
「僕は今からこれを着けるから少し。。。」

 Then sends the other person away
「向こうの部屋でまっていてね？」


----------



## Flaminius

Maybe he is going to put the jar on as he wears a hat?


----------



## Kenppai

Pffft that would've been funny not gonna lie XD. Maybe that would've made her run away from the crazy person sooner


----------



## Kenppai

But hmmm is 着ける to arrive or to wear? Coz it could actually be that he goes to wear the eye or something coz the crazy person actually has an artificial eye.
And going on what pirates of the Caribbean has shown me with the guy who's eye keeps coming off. It SHOULD be logical right ???


----------



## DaylightDelight

Syntactically this 着ける has to mean "to wear", "to put on", or "to attach," but it does not make sense with a "jar" as the object.
I'm as perplexed as you are.


----------



## Kenppai

Yep it's super weird coz he says to her to give this jar containing an eye to him and it would....what help them in some way XD (mostly him probably tho....WHATEVER I DONT TRUST THE GUY)? I actually think he's actually implying on wearing the eye coz the next thing BAM he's creeping up on her and his eye SUDDENLY LOOKS SO DIFFERENT. Okay I actually think that he took out his artificial eye and placed the eye in the jar into his eye socket (I'm sorry this is turning so morbid but....well I AM reading horror XD)


----------



## DaylightDelight

A thought struck me; can this text of yours be a translation from another language?
I'm asking this because the phrasing of this sentence is somewhat strange.  This kind of structure often happens with not very competently translated text -- logically correct but sounds unnatural.
If the text was 「君と僕のために*これ*を着けることが必要なんだ」 then it would make perfect sense: I need to put *this* (meaning the eye in the jar) on for our mutual benefit.


----------



## Kenppai

Ah, I think you finally cracked it QAQ!!! That actually makes sense. FINALLY. Thank you for the help!!!


----------

